# Copyright Notice



## Tin Falcon

*To all Members of this forum:

This plans section and this forum is not a place to exchange copy written material that has been published or authored by others. 

No one on this board should offer such material for distribution or post it to this forum. A portion for illustration purposes or review are OK but not major sections of a work or an entire work.

No one here should ask another member for copies of plans, books, drawings, illustrations or other materials that are under copyright.

Respect the rights of other web sites. Do not copy material from other sites and post it here. If you see a web page of interest post a link to it. 

Please do post plans etc that are out of copyright. Plans you have or post links. 

If you are gifted in the design area and are willing to share plans that you have authored please share them. 

And folks remember that if a member shares his or her plans they are the rightful copyright holder. Them sharing them on the board does not give every member here the right to distribute them freely or for profit. 

Copyright infringement is illegal this board does not and will not promote or condone any illegal activity. 

If any member feels that these rules are being broken or that there is copyright infringement on this board please contact one of the administrators.

Remember the copyrights of the contents of this board is held by this board and the member that posts that content. 

Respectfully 
Tin Falcon 
Administrator
*


----------

